# Time out on RTL8187 USB wifi

## ruivilela

I'm having problems in running on a sheevaplug (ARM5) a USB wireless pen. It constantly gives timeout. In my laptop (core2) it authenticates to AP without problem... It has similar wireless configuration to the laptop configuration (Already tried with modules and embbed on kernel!)

```

Sep  4 08:58:01 Amun kernel: usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using orion-ehci and address 3

Sep  4 08:58:01 Amun kernel: usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep  4 08:58:01 Amun kernel: phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

Sep  4 08:58:01 Amun kernel: phy1: hwaddr 00:06:4f:82:65:fa, RTL8187BvE V0 + rtl8225z2

Sep  4 08:58:01 Amun kernel: rtl8187: Customer ID is 0x00

Sep  4 08:58:01 Amun kernel: Registered led device: rtl8187-phy1::tx

Sep  4 08:58:01 Amun kernel: Registered led device: rtl8187-phy1::rx

```

```

Sep  4 08:59:24 Amun kernel: wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff try 1

Sep  4 08:59:24 Amun kernel: wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff try 2

Sep  4 08:59:24 Amun kernel: wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff try 3

Sep  4 08:59:25 Amun kernel: wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff timed out

Sep  4 08:59:37 Amun kernel: wlan0: direct probe to AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff try 1

Sep  4 08:59:37 Amun kernel: wlan0 direct probe responded

Sep  4 08:59:37 Amun kernel: wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

Sep  4 08:59:37 Amun kernel: wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

Sep  4 08:59:37 Amun kernel: wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

Sep  4 08:59:37 Amun kernel: wlan0: authentication with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff timed out

Sep  4 08:59:49 Amun kernel: wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

Sep  4 08:59:49 Amun kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Sep  4 08:59:49 Amun kernel: wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

Sep  4 08:59:50 Amun kernel: wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

Sep  4 08:59:50 Amun kernel: wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff

Sep  4 08:59:50 Amun kernel: wlan0: association with AP 00:16:41:d0:bf:ff timed out

```

I use wpa_supplicant, with similar configuration to laptop.

----------

## ruivilela

I returned to shop this. It also had problems with transmission.

----------

